# Turtles and fishing hooks



## xycom (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a question for wildlife carers and vets......

What can be done with turtles after they have swallowed a fishing hook, apart from cracking them open and removing the hook which involves very expensive surgery. 

Would it be worth while taking them into care and for how long?

Has anyone had experience in this area?


Per


----------



## Adsell (Oct 17, 2008)

I have rescued quite a few turtles from fish hooks. Cut the line as close to the hook as possible. The hook will either rust away very quickly or work its way through the neck. When you see the tip of the hook poking through the neck, a small nick with a scalpel and you can normally pull it through leaving nothing but a tiny hole that will quickly close over.
I once caught a Mac up on the Darling that shat out a complete Tassie Devil lure and wire trace. The hooks had rusted away though.
Ads


----------



## JasonL (Oct 17, 2008)

How far down is the hook? turts are pretty tough critters, the hook usually won't cause a problem as Ads said.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 17, 2008)

As long as it is not a stainless steel hook they will rust and degrade, good luck


----------



## xycom (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't got any in care at the moment but a few have been caught in the local water ways lately.

I've been considering puting out the feelers and taking them into care. It means a bit of work though. I think.

Per


----------



## -Peter (Oct 18, 2008)

Some turtles survive but a lot die. That they are hardy creatures is overplayed a lot. Hooks can cause an inability to feed properly, rupture the stomache or intestine. Turtles being animals that can go for extended periods without feeding sometimes can therefore appear healthy taking up to two years die. The hook should be extracted where possible or taken to a vet. Stainless steel hooks are a real danger.
You can find more information at
http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php
as well as a fishe dehooker that AFTCRA sell.


----------



## xycom (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I've joined the forum.

Those hook removers look really good.


Per


----------



## Camo (Oct 19, 2008)

I have hooked a few turtles before. Mainly because i do alot of carp fishing and the turtles are always in th ponds. I just cut the line as close to the hook as i can and the hook will rust/dissolve away after a little time.


----------



## cris (Oct 19, 2008)

-Peter said:


> Some turtles survive but a lot die. That they are hardy creatures is overplayed a lot. Hooks can cause an inability to feed properly, rupture the stomache or intestine. Turtles being animals that can go for extended periods without feeding sometimes can therefore appear healthy taking up to two years die. The hook should be extracted where possible or taken to a vet. Stainless steel hooks are a real danger.
> You can find more information at
> http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php
> as well as a fishe dehooker that AFTCRA sell.



Surely if they can swim off a few meters they havnt been hurt? you must be new to fishing, they are tough just like fish and dont feel pain.

On a serious note i only recently found out that stainless steel hooks wernt illegal, hopefully this will change. Why are they legal?


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 19, 2008)

Cris, I thought the same thing.

When we fish, we use hooks that if a fish swallows, should dissovle within 48 hours (says so on the packet).

Would this be the same for turtles?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 19, 2008)

cris said:


> Surely if they can swim off a few meters they havnt been hurt? you must be new to fishing, they are tough just like fish and dont feel pain.
> 
> On a serious note i only recently found out that stainless steel hooks wernt illegal, hopefully this will change. Why are they legal?



Stainless hooks are rarely used these days anyway, you can still get them, but not easily.


----------

